# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  asus m4a785td-v evo отключается звук

## forzi

asus m4a785td-v evo отключается звук при простое звуковухи через пару минут. Дрова родные с диска. Сначала этого небыло на XP. Затем поставил 7 и это появилось. Потом поставил XP и проблема повторилась. Возможно это где то отключается?

----------


## Slater

ХР одна и та же? на 7 дрова тоже с диска?
Вы уже исключили плохой контакт аудио разъема который подключаете к аудио выходу на материнской плате?

----------


## forzi

> ХР одна и та же? на 7 дрова тоже с диска?
> Вы уже исключили плохой контакт аудио разъема который подключаете к аудио выходу на материнской плате?


XP одна и таже, только первая ставилась еще при другой материнке. Диск один, универсальный. Я понимаю что это функция энергосбережения, но как ее отключить?

----------


## forzi

Поставил последние дрова от via, проблема исчезла.

----------


## neupkev

Подскажите,у меня такая проблема-Включаю ПК,экран тёмный.индикатор на системники показывает,что грузится.И всё-мёртво.Принудительно перезагрузишь раза 2-3 начинает прогружается биос.Показывает что 2 процессора.Завис.Ещё раза два принудительно перезагрузишь-наличие процессоров не показывает загружается нормально и всё работает. Вот данные по материнки
SIS-648FX

ASUS CrashFree BIOS2

Program:   eSupport.com BIOS Agent Version 3.45
BIOS Date: 06/16/04
BIOS Type: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
BIOS ID:   06/16/2004-SiS-648FX-6A7I4E1AC
OEM Sign-On: 648FX-A2 Ver:1.0j 06/16/2004
Chipset:   SiS 648 rev 81
Superio:   ITE 8705/SiS 950 rev 3 found at port 2Eh
OS:        WinXP SP3
CPU:       Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3000 Mhz
BIOS ROM In Socket: Yes
BIOS ROM Size:      256K
Memory Installed:   1024 MB
Memory Maximum:     3072 MB
Memory Slot 01:     512 MB
Memory Slot 02:     512 MB
Memory Slot 03:     0 MB
Что делать?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Что делать?


Проверить блок питания & системную плату, в т.ч. контакты. Я бы поставил на неисправность БП :)

----------


## neupkev

> Проверить блок питания & системную плату, в т.ч. контакты. Я бы поставил на неисправность БП :)


А что там может быть?После перезагрузок всё работает.А БП или работает или нет.Тем более я всё разбирал,чистил.Даже спиртом матаринку промыл.И не чего не изменилась.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...А что там может быть?...БП или работает или нет.


Если посмотреть литературу, то выяснится, что может быть многое :(

----------

